# [SOLVED] How  to suppress RAID ?

## lalebarde

Hi,

I have a brand new PC, a DELL Studio XPS 8100. It was initially configured in the BIOS with RAID and Windows 7 installed. 

I don't want RAID nor Windows, just reinstall Gentoo, with the second disk for home and backups.

I changed BIOS for SATA instead of RAID, and booted Gentoo Live CD 10.1 : gentoo64

With fdisk, I deleted all partitions on sda and sdb and created mines. When it comes to format, I get the error : 

```
# mke2fs /dev/sda5

mke2fs 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)

/dev/sda5 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here!

```

After some research, I rebooted without RAID support : gentoo64 nodmraid

But it is the same.

Then I checked for raid modules and rmmod all of them :

```
livecd ~ # lsmod | grep raid

raid10                 20088  0 

raid456                47528  0 

async_memcpy            2312  1 raid456

async_xor               3720  1 raid456

xor                     5400  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                3752  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid6_pq               80936  1 raid456

raid1                  20440  0 

raid0                   6876  0 

megaraid_sas           36108  0 

megaraid_mbox          29352  0 

megaraid_mm             9624  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               40408  0 

aacraid                69728  0 

livecd ~ # lsmod | grep dm-mod

livecd ~ # rmmod raid456

livecd ~ # lsmod | grep raid

raid10                 20088  0 

raid6_pq               80936  0 

raid1                  20440  0 

raid0                   6876  0 

megaraid_sas           36108  0 

megaraid_mbox          29352  0 

megaraid_mm             9624  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               40408  0 

aacraid                69728  0 

livecd ~ # rmmod megaraid_sas

livecd ~ # rmmod megaraid_mbox

livecd ~ # rmmod megaraid     

livecd ~ # rmmod aacraid 

livecd ~ # lsmod | grep raid

raid10                 20088  0 

raid6_pq               80936  0 

raid1                  20440  0 

raid0                   6876  0 

megaraid_mm             9624  0 

livecd ~ # rmmod raid10 

livecd ~ # rmmod raid6_pq

livecd ~ # rmmod raid1   

livecd ~ # rmmod raid0

livecd ~ # 

livecd ~ # lsmod | grep raid

megaraid_mm             9624  0 

livecd ~ # rmmod megaraid_mm

livecd ~ # lsmod | grep raid

livecd ~ # 

```

Still the same.

When I run gparted, I have the following messages in the shell : 

```
livecd ~ # ======================

libparted : 1.8.8

======================

Could not stat device /dev/mapper/isw: untested metadata version 1.3.00 found on /dev/sdb - No such file or directory.

Could not stat device /dev/mapper/isw: untested metadata version 1.3.00 found on /dev/sda - No such file or directory.

Invalid partition table on /dev/mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY0 -- wrong signature 0.

Could not stat device /dev/mapper/isw: untested metadata version 1.3.00 found on /dev/sdb - No such file or directory.

Could not stat device /dev/mapper/isw: untested metadata version 1.3.00 found on /dev/sda - No such file or directory.

Could not stat device /dev/mapper/isw: untested metadata version 1.3.00 found on /dev/sdb - No such file or directory.

Could not stat device /dev/mapper/isw: untested metadata version 1.3.00 found on /dev/sda - No such file or directory.

Invalid partition table on /dev/mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY0 -- wrong signature 0.

```

So, the only clue I have is that some deamon checks for devices /dev/dm... 

```
livecd ~ # ll /dev/dm*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-0 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 28 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-1 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-10 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY1p1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-2 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY02

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-3 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY03

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-4 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY05

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-5 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY11

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-6 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY0p1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-7 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY0p2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-8 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY0p3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Mar 13 17:30 /dev/dm-9 -> mapper/isw_bdfchjhbah_ARRAY0p5

```

Just to try.....

```
# rm -f /dev/dm-*
```

Just have a look on processes :

```
livecd ~ # ps aux | grep raid

root     13839  0.0  0.0   1928   560 pts/1    R+   17:58   0:00 grep --color=auto raid

livecd ~ # ps aux | grep dm- 

root     11663  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/0]

root     11664  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/1]

root     11665  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/2]

root     11666  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/3]

root     11667  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/4]

root     11668  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/5]

root     11669  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/6]

root     11670  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/7]

root     13841  0.0  0.0   1928   556 pts/1    R+   17:58   0:00 grep --color=auto dm-

livecd ~ # kill 11663 11664 11665 11666 11667 11668 11669 11670      

livecd ~ # ps aux | grep dm-

root     11663  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/0]

root     11664  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/1]

root     11665  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/2]

root     11666  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/3]

root     11667  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/4]

root     11668  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/5]

root     11669  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/6]

root     11670  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/7]

root     13845  0.0  0.0   1928   580 pts/1    R+   17:58   0:00 grep --color=auto dm-

livecd ~ # kill -9 11663 11664 11665 11666 11667 11668 11669 11670

livecd ~ # ps aux | grep dm-

root     11663  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/0]

root     11664  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/1]

root     11665  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/2]

root     11666  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/3]

root     11667  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/4]

root     11668  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/5]

root     11669  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/6]

root     11670  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   17:14   0:00 [dm-bbr/7]

root     13849  0.0  0.0   1928   556 pts/1    R+   17:59   0:00 grep --color=auto dm-

```

Looks like I cannot kikll them. And they probably are the guilties.

Any clue ?Last edited by lalebarde on Tue Mar 16, 2010 11:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lalebarde

 :Embarassed:  RTFM myself   :Embarassed: 

This computer is very well documented online. But it got me some time to figure out that. The manual in the box is very light. The downloadable one is 374 pages and explains how to configure RAID0, RAID1, recovery, suppress RAID, and so on.

You can access to Intel RAID utility with <Ctrl i> at boot time - still, no bootable CD shall be in the CD reader. There is also NVIDIA utilities for RAID - so you have the choice, they seem to be equal in functionalities, but I did not dig - accessible with <ctrl n>.

----------

